# Fresh Water Tank Valve



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

After we got done with our camper for the year, I winterized it as normal and all was fine. I went to drain what water was left in the fresh water tank and when I went to turn the valve handle, it broke off. I was able to open it with a pair of pliers, but I'm needing to replace it and wondered if anyone else has run into this problem and how of a job is it? I don't have the camper at the house as I keep it at my brother's house, so it's not like I can run out there and take pics of it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is just a 5 minute job to replace the valve and in a pinch you can pull the valve and install a plug. The only question is what size thread you need as it could be 1/4, 3/8 or even 1/2 inch NPT thread. So pull the valve and take it to your local RV store and you should be able to get a replacement. If you don't like what they have just stop by Home Depot on the way home and get a plug and you will be good to go.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> It is just a 5 minute job to replace the valve and in a pinch you can pull the valve and install a plug. The only question is what size thread you need as it could be 1/4, 3/8 or even 1/2 inch NPT thread. So pull the valve and take it to your local RV store and you should be able to get a replacement. If you don't like what they have just stop by Home Depot on the way home and get a plug and you will be good to go.


and instead of another plastic valve, pick up a short bronze pipe nipple and a good metal 1/4 turn ball valve. makes for a much nicer and easier drain.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I figured a metal one for next time if the the RV store doesn't carry one.

One of these days, I'll have to bring the camper home for the weekend to get all the mods I'd like to do to it. Would be nicer if I could keep it here.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

KTMRacer said:


> It is just a 5 minute job to replace the valve and in a pinch you can pull the valve and install a plug. The only question is what size thread you need as it could be 1/4, 3/8 or even 1/2 inch NPT thread. So pull the valve and take it to your local RV store and you should be able to get a replacement. If you don't like what they have just stop by Home Depot on the way home and get a plug and you will be good to go.


and instead of another plastic valve, pick up a short bronze pipe nipple and a good metal 1/4 turn ball valve. makes for a much nicer and easier drain.
[/quote]

Second this. Much better than the original plastic. One of those things that should have been installed at the factory...but it saves the factory $4.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

KTMRacer said:


> It is just a 5 minute job to replace the valve and in a pinch you can pull the valve and install a plug. The only question is what size thread you need as it could be 1/4, 3/8 or even 1/2 inch NPT thread. So pull the valve and take it to your local RV store and you should be able to get a replacement. If you don't like what they have just stop by Home Depot on the way home and get a plug and you will be good to go.


and instead of another plastic valve, pick up a short bronze pipe nipple and a good metal 1/4 turn ball valve. makes for a much nicer and easier drain.
[/quote]
This is what I ended up doing. Works like a charm! 1/2" threads.


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

I realize this is an older thread, so I'm not sure anyone will see this question. I have the same issue: the handle broke off and I too have been using pliers. I'd like to replace the unit as well, but I am unsure if I just put a vice grip on the stub to get the old valve out of there. This may very well be a dumb question, but I have done lots of dumb tings in the past and I don't want to make the problem worse.

Thanks


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

There was so much of that dried goopy insulation around the fitting that it was tough to see exactly how it screwed in. When I went out and looked again in the light of day and crawled all the way under to see how the drain was set up, I was able to easily see how the fitting screwed into the tank. A quick trip to the hardware store and I'm all set with a 1/4 turn ball valve.

Thanks


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you. I don't know how much time I spent in the plumbing aisle looking for anything that would work.


----------



## Johnfarrell3 (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone for this post. Went camping this weekend and as we were packing up and I went to drain the Fresh Water tank, what little remained of the knob (new to me camper) broke off and pliers took care of the rest of it....lol. I’m going for the metal valve suggestion.


----------

